# Omg!!!!! Omg!!!!please help



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've just read on this forum that the new sol list has been revealed and bricklayers have been taken off!!!!!! I've spent lots of time and money on this visa (176ss going to Perth) and to wake up to this is heartbreaking!!! My application will be submitted by the end of this week will I make it in time!!! This is my worst nightmare please help


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

There is not much we can do if your skill is not on there. I'm not suprised its been taken off as the aus housing boom is falling dramatically, has been for sometime and will stall completly if they fall into recession like the rest of the world.

Do you have any other skills? How about your partner? How old are you? Is a whv an option?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply... What does whv stand for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Working holiday visa. Are you under 30?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you have SS, then there shouldn't be an issue rite?


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

I think he should be safe as long as he applies for 176 if he already has WA Perth SS.

Waudy, You do have Western Australian WA SS approved already or not?

The new SOL will take effect for applications after July 1st 2012.

Also Vic SS is valid for 4 months from the date of result. Perth should be somewhat similar??



> If Occupation Lists for Victorian Government state sponsorship are updated and occupations are removed, approved state sponsorships for any removed occupations will be honoured up to the validity date of the sponsorship.


As I said Vic SS is valid for 4 months, so check how long is Perth SS valid for, it should be honoured as long as its valid even if the occupation is offlist. Check if something similar to the above is mentioned in the WA SS.

Seniors might shed some more light on this...


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Waudy, you should apply ASAP without delay in order to avoid this problem. The new SOL applies for applications AFTER 1st July, If you apply and lock-in, you will be fine because you have WA ss which gives you priority 3. Don't delay and make it your life's goal in the next few days to get all the documents you need and apply online, if you already have everything you need apply right away. Hopefully you should also get a case officer before 1st July so no worries. 

The problem is mainly for those WITHOUT an SS, but since you already received WA SS you should be ok as long as you apply in time. 


Good luck.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have'nt got ss yet I'm still waiting only applied yesterday


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There hasn't been work for bricklayers in Perth for at least a year or two.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Weebie said:


> There hasn't been work for bricklayers in Perth for at least a year or two.


I've only been here for around 8 months and started off working in the construction industry. I would however agree with you that the construction industry is practically dead - there is really not that many live Projects at the moment and the only industry that is booming is mining. Unfortunately, whilst the mining boom is creating a lot of jobs, it is also giving most people the false impression that it's actually raining jobs in all other sectors, which could not be further from the truth. Yes, there are jobs around but not to the extent that most people think.

Bricklayers will typically get work with housebuilders - large contractors typically use precast concrete panels or in situ concrete for the larger projects.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I wonder then why they'd make the decision to bring in certain skills. If the industry has been dead for a couple of years now, why would the government have the impression that there's still a shortage, I wonder.

To the OP, I think the new Sol will be activated come July. I think DIAC is still operating under the old SOL. If so, then you have 2 weeks to apply. A lot can be accomplished in 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Indeed, 2 weeks is a long time to do what you'd have to.

As for the skills list it baffles me. No idea where and how they get the data of particular shortages. Teacher shortage for instance when loads of aussie teacher graduates can't get jobs and are coming to the UK? Various trades when building has all but gone bust? 

Same in the UK though so they obv decide what is shortage in the same way.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I have'nt got ss yet I'm still waiting only applied yesterday


Sorry mr waudy, if u cannot make it before 1st july , most likely ur australian dream will be destroyed. but do ur best maybe u'll make it plz tell ur agent to hurry up sounds to me like ur agent wasted too much time, why u only applied for SS just NOW when u had ur ielts 2 weeks ago  u couldve saved time.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree riza my agent is wasting to much time and boy when I do receive my visa they will be receiving a letter!!!
My agent was submitting my application today, he called me to advise me he was submitting on a 175 visa I said NO I want to go on a 176ss visa as the processing time is shorter and we only want to go to Perth. He didn't realise this and assures me that we will have notification from ss within a week so we will still have time to submit if I don't get ss then I'll have to do the 175 but everything is ready to submit so either way it should be submitted before 1/7/12


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Could my agent of submitted for ss without IELTS results????


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think so. You will require IELTS score


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

waudy10 said:


> Could my agent of submitted for ss without IELTS results????


If you are from an English speaking country and you can attain the required 65 points for lodging an application without the points from IELTS, then you don't have to wait for IELTS score.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I need the IELTS points to get the 65 points....so are you saying the ss couldn't of been submitted without the IELTS


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I need the IELTS points to get the 65 points....so are you saying the ss couldn't of been submitted without the IELTS


Are you applying for SS since you are falling short of 65 points? If not, then I don't see a harm in applying for a 175 directly, if your occupation was it 2011 SOL. This way DIAC would process your application based on the old SOL and not 2012 SOL.

The speed at which the COs are getting assigned to even 175 applications, may prove to be advantageous.

That's just my thoughts.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

The only reason I'm applying for ss is because it's a faster process than the 175!!!!! I also have enough points for a 175 but the process is longer


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

waudy10 said:


> I need the IELTS points to get the 65 points....so are you saying the ss couldn't of been submitted without the IELTS


Normally states accept SS application from people who are from English speaking countries without IELTS.

When are you taking up the IELTS? If you can get the result before 1st July and your Skill code is currently on SOL1 then you can go ahead with 175. Nowadays 175 applications are getting CO's assigned in about 40 odd days.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got ielts!!!! Do you think I should go for a 175 then???? What's the processing times please ..... I'm really in 2 minds weather to go for a 175!!!! The only thing is I've already applied for ss I'm just waiting for the outcome!!!!

Arghhhh what shall I do


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi Waudy,

Ugh, sounds to me like your agent delayed your SS Application when he could've done it earlier. Anyways what happened is now in the past you need to see ur options.

You still have a chance if you can get your SS and apply for your 176SS visa BEFORE the June 30th deadline. Make sure you have all ur documents READY right now so once you get SS you apply immediately. This is my advise to you, and since ur stuck with ur agent you'll have to work with him for now but be aggressive and make sure you send a clear message that he shouldn't be wasting time anymore.

In regards to 175, i'm afraid 175 is a bad option for you now, since your occupation is NO MORE in SOL2012, this means even if you apply for 175 say next week, and you don't get a grant before 30th june, your application will most likley fall and be downgraded into PRIORITY 5 processing (because of ur occupation) which may take up to 5 years of hell-hole waiting time. Unless you get really lucky and get a grant BEFORE june 30th.

Like i said the moment you receive your SS, apply online immediately and make the payment. 176 SS visa is IMMUNE from priority processing changes, so even if you don't get a grant before 1st july, you won't have to wait a while for your visa due to the priority level downgrade.

Hope this is clear and helps you out.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

waudy10 said:


> I've got ielts!!!! Do you think I should go for a 175 then???? What's the processing times please ..... I'm really in 2 minds weather to go for a 175!!!! The only thing is I've already applied for ss I'm just waiting for the outcome!!!!
> 
> Arghhhh what shall I do


Not sure how long WA take for the SS approval but if you can get the SS in a week or two & apply for 176, it would be your best possible option. 

Currently 175 is taking about 40 odd days to get a CO assigned. Even if you apply now, you run the risk of getting your priority lowered.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I agree riza my agent is wasting to much time and boy when I do receive my visa they will be receiving a letter!!!
> My agent was submitting my application today, he called me to advise me he was submitting on a 175 visa I said NO I want to go on a 176ss visa as the processing time is shorter and we only want to go to Perth. He didn't realise this and assures me that we will have notification from ss within a week so we will still have time to submit if I don't get ss then I'll have to do the 175 but everything is ready to submit so either way it should be submitted before 1/7/12


no waudy my friend its not that easy ur agent was not aware of "priority processing system" he should be fired you need to read something called "priority processing", search on the forum about 175 visa priority downgrade priority 5 in the case an occupation is removed from SOL list and u dont receive a grant before the deadline. but dont worry relax and checkout the advise of the seniors here all the best


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I'm gonna wait and see if I receive ss


----------



## catmonkey (Nov 9, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong way but if there is no longer need for bricklayers then are you not risking a lot moving as you may struggle to find a job. Hope everything works out x


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

catmonkey said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but if there is no longer need for bricklayers then are you not risking a lot moving as you may struggle to find a job. Hope everything works out x


I was thinking about that as well, but it also depends on how flexible and how much initiative and drive the OP has. Maybe they can still work as something else or even get retrained. It's usually what the rest of us have to do when we're laid off, finished with a project, or advanced to a new technology.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im a bricklayer by trade but have worked on the railways for the past 10yrs and feel as the mining industry is booming and with my 20yrs experience in construction and railways I'm hoping to get into the mining industry  my friends who have been there for 9yrs hes a recruitment engineer and deals alot with the mines so hopefully fingers crossed x


----------



## catmonkey (Nov 9, 2011)

Good luck, I hope you get your visa granted and wish you every success x


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're a applying as a bricklayer but your last 10 years work experience are working on the railway how do you meet the recent work experience requirements?


----------

